# DCC question about Airwire/QSI and DCC



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I have 12 airwire/qsi/gwire combo's run off track power using a digitrax ps2012 power supply set at 18v and 13amps and all works great. Looking to add some digitrax AR583's and would like to run them at the same time with DCC over the rails. Is this possible to do???? This way guests that visit with DCC can also run while I can still use the airwire. Is there a airwire receiver that will work with the handheld and put a DCC signal over the rails??? Thanks Jake


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might be able to take an AirWire receiver, take the DCC outputs and feed them to a typical DCC booster. This has been the subject of another thread... look in this forum. But, it has been reported that the AirWire system is not "perfect" in it's DCC timing, so the system might not work great. 

You would have to experiment. 

Look for that other thread, and read it and make you decision. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The thread is "fun with DCC"... 

Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The QSI decoder should be able to run, still using Gwire, with DCC on the track, but if you're going to do that, then you can just use the DCC signal to power and command them as well.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

George, Thats what I would like to do but since I have the Gwires in 12 units they would be the road engines and the ones with the 583's would be for swicthing in the yard and sidings and the DCC would be available for visitors. With over 1200 feet of main using the airwire lets me follow to far points with having to run back and forth to control the mains. I plan on having a tethered command stationtol be used for the yard and sidings switching and for the visitors. George have followed your site for years glad to see you back and doing updates. And if anybody asks you what it would take to print out your entire site for reference books, as of yesterday you would need 1183 pages, don't ask how I know this. Thanks Jake


----------

